# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Se quita la caducidad del Estatuto.

## Nodoyuna

El 29/01 del 2007 la Junta de Castilla la Mancha aprueba por unanimidad la reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía. Los dos partidos con representación en el parlamento (PP y PSOE) con Barreda y Cospedal a la cabeza negociaron la reforma y llegaron al acuerdo de que se pusiera en el preambulo el año 2015 como fecha de caducidad del trasvase.

Pero faltaba la aprobación por parte del Congreso de los Diputados. Y se estanca por la falta de acuerdo entre el PSOE y el PP estatal. Además se duda de la constitucionalidad de que CM unilateralmente decida el fin del trasvase. Cospedal pasa a ser número dos del PP y ha de replantearse su apoyo a esto.

Pues bien, el gobierno de Castilla la Mancha tambien ha de replantearse este artículo y ha decidido tratar de llegar a un nuevo acuerdo sin que aparezca esta fecha de caducidad pero, de la misma manera que en Aragón, establecer una reserva estratégica por debajo de la cual no se pueda trasvasar.

http://www.guadaque.com/index.php?op...gion&Itemid=56

================================

Opinión personal:
Me parece una excelente noticia para todos, yo creo que es bastante evidente que una comunidad autónoma no se puede erigir como dueña de los ríos que pasan por sus territorios, es un bien común y así lo dice la Constitución y por lo tanto ha de negociarse entre todos.

Por otro lado estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que se establezcan unos mínimos razonables y por debajo de los cuales solamente se pueda trasvasar como emergencia y exclusivamente para abastecimiento, creo que en esto tambien tendriamos que estar de acuero y las Comunidades receptoras del trasvase deberían apoyarlo, pero veremos como no es así y de hecho ya se oponen tambien a esto dando uan vez más muestra de su voracidad con el agua.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/secc...ad-Tajo-Segura

----------


## Nodoyuna

Un extracto del link anterior:




> Si el nuevo Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha contempla, tanto en el articulado como en el preámbulo, cualquier indicio de caducidad del trasvase *o de aumento de la reserva estratégica* que lo haga inviable para Murcia, o si los grupos parlamentarios del Congreso de los Diputados proponen enmiendas que diciendo lo mismo intenten disfrazarlo o suavizarlo, como murcianas hemos de denunciarlo, hemos de rechazarlo y decirles, casi gritando, que se equivocan, que están condenando a esta tierra, a nuestra tierra, a retroceder cincuenta años. Y tienen que entender que con el trasvase Tajo-Segura no sólo nos va el progreso económico o social como Región, sino que nos va el futuro de nuestra tierra y de nuestros hijos, y con eso nadie tiene derecho a especular ni política ni electoralmente.
> 
> MARÍA DEL CARMEN MORENO 
> Secretaria de Organización del PSRM-PSOE


El agua no es de Castilla la Mancha, no, pero tampoco lo es de Murcia, y declaraciones como ésta son a las que me refiere cuando hablo insistentemente de voracidad por parte de Murcia.

----------


## sergi1907

El problema es que en este país el agua da muchos votos y establecer unos mínimos razonables significa que ,dada la poca pluviosidad de los últimos años, durante muchos meses del año no se podría trasvasar agua.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pero si no hay agua excedentaria pues no hay que le vamos a hacer.

De todas formas tampoco te creas que la cosa es así, hay que ser un poco previsor y por supuesto no ceder ante la voracidad de Murcia. Hace diez años aproximadamente tuvimos unos años excepcionalmente lluviosos, pues lo que no puede ser es que esos años estuvieran trasvasando prácticamente 600 HM3 anuales dejando secos los pantanos, llegan años con menor pluviosidad como estos y se acabó porque no hay agua que trasvasar. Hay que tener en cuenta que 600 HM3 es un tercio de la capacidad de los pantanos de cabecera.

----------


## gomar

Hagamos caso a politicos como Radovan Barredazic y Murcianos y Castellano Manchegos acabaremos como Serbios y Bosnios

----------

